# Trophy Quest 2018



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Off-Peak & Primetime Specials *

*Free Lodging Special* - We're offering free lodging for *wade fishermen* on trips booked between now and January 31st for the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wade fishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay. This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! *Mention Promo Code TROPHY2COOL!*

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook.*

*Primetimes - Advance Booking*

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes
*
Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

*Fishing Report*

Just add water and the duck hunting rebounded significantly with solid straps of puddle ducks and even a Cinnamon Teal for guests. It was a tough couple of days gunning gutted lows but things are on the mend and we've got lots of cutting to do ahead. For our Cast & Blast guests the fishing saved some of the duck hunting with solid boxes of mixed Trout, Redfish, and Blue Catfish. Capt. Braden Proctor checked a great trip with guests of CW Lighting taking solid Trout to 20" and CPR after that. White knuckle calls on where the "X" might be was quarterbacked by Capt. James Cunningham and there's nobody better on the audible. That led Capt. Donnie Heath into some awesome action on Divers with Joe K. and guest taking three mounters including some bull Redheads and a Greater Scaup, rare in these parts.

Capt. Chris Cady has just been red hot on the water zeroing in on solid numbers of Redfish pushing the outside of the slot. He's been focusing on structure just off area shorelines where schools have fallen out on the water level drop. He dug in hard with guests of CW Lighting in deteriorating weather using a stick and move strategy that produced big time results. Check out our *Photo Gallery*!

*On The Horizon - Eyes on February*

We've got a few openings for waterfowl trips the last week of January and with season closure on January 28th we'll be shifting gears into wide open fishing mode. Check out our February Special and be sure to reserve your dates by January 31st.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*What's In An E-mail*

What's in an e-mail can mean the world to a small business. Here's a note from a client on a recent trip:

Good Morning,

Kris, thank you so much for the hospitality your group showed to us while we were there. I was just talking with my son last night about how awesome Castaway Lodge is. We are going to try and put the money together to come down and do a Cast and Blast with you guys next year. I have hunted and fished all my life but this is the first guided trip I have ever been on. To say you all exceeded my expectations would be an understatement. The facilities , food, and you as well as your staff are all amazing. I look forward to visiting again.

Thanks,

Jay B.
Operations Manager â€" Austin/Leander
Custom Crete


----------

